# Let’s talk about FC_23



## Futbol2dmaxxx (Jun 9, 2022)

So we have another soccer travel team, they destroyed teams at the rebels challenge in ocean side


----------



## Panenka (Jun 10, 2022)

Futbol2dmaxxx said:


> So we have another soccer travel team, they destroyed teams at the rebels challenge in ocean side


whas your point?


----------



## mlx (Jun 10, 2022)

What's their deal? Are they a new club or do they belong to or  are affiliated with some other club?


----------



## Kicker 2.0 (Jun 10, 2022)

Or are they a combo team like GOATS FC (Girls) back in the day?


----------



## Futbol2dmaxxx (Jun 12, 2022)

No affiliation to any club  they do have $$$ a parent told me that they pay for their guest players travels food ect.  Pick the best players that day they had players from tfa la Galaxy legends .
They put a beating to a lot teams 14-0 12-0 @rebels showcase. Won the final vs LAUFA EA 5/3 . Unfortunately for those players who guest played they where kick out fromTFA N LA GALAXY


----------



## mlx (Jun 12, 2022)

Why would a parent pay the expenses of some other player to play instead of their son?


----------



## espola (Jun 12, 2022)

mlx said:


> Why would a parent pay the expenses of some other player to play instead of their son?


Why?  I'm sure the reasons vary, but it happens.


----------



## Code (Jun 12, 2022)

mlx said:


> Why would a parent pay the expenses of some other player to play instead of their son?


They wouldn't.  The 8-9 players they have, pay to bring in a few others, to round out a very competitive team.


----------



## Futbol2dmaxxx (Jun 12, 2022)

Code said:


> They wouldn't.  The 8-9 players they have, pay to bring in a few others, to round out a very competitive team.


Well it was more than 7 guest players . But I don’t see the point of it? At the end of the day they go back to their original team. In this case they got kick out of their teams for guest playing


----------



## Code (Jun 13, 2022)

Futbol2dmaxxx said:


> Well it was more than 7 guest players . But I don’t see the point of it? At the end of the day they go back to their original team. In this case they got kick out of their teams for guest playing


I don't have any knowledge of the details, or know anybody involved.  I'm just speculating on things I've seen happen throughout the years.  I have witnessed this scenario multiple times on the Girls side of soccer tournaments.  Usually it happens when a club/team does not want to go to/pay for tournaments.  A group of players from the team who do want to play and participate, work together to put together a team that can enter the tournament.  Usually they find good players who also don't have any tournaments happening with thier teams that want to play, but can not because of club politics.  Sounds like what happened here, but I am guessing.  If I was a kicked off for guest playing, I would go join together with the apparently super team that was created and find a coach.  It would then be easy for a complete ready made competitive team and coach to find a club banner to play under.


----------



## golazo7 (Jun 13, 2022)

Futbol2dmaxxx said:


> Well it was more than 7 guest players . But I don’t see the point of it? At the end of the day they go back to their original team. In this case they got kick out of their teams for guest playing


They’re traveling to Brazil this summer to play some of the top teams there. Sounds like an amazing opportunity to me. The kids I know from TFA and Galaxy who guested got permission from their clubs and did not get kicked out.


----------



## Advantage (Jun 14, 2022)

Futbol2dmaxxx said:


> No affiliation to any club  they do have $$$ a parent told me that they pay for their guest players travels food ect.  Pick the best players that day they had players from tfa la Galaxy legends .
> They put a beating to a lot teams 14-0 12-0 @rebels showcase. Won the final vs LAUFA EA 5/3 . Unfortunately for those players who guest played they where kick out fromTFA N LA GALAXY


 always trying to throw shade at TFA
you should have beat them in final,  no players were kicked out , but you  still lost the final!!


----------



## SMichell023 (Jun 21, 2022)

Advantage said:


> always trying to throw shade at TFA
> you should have beat them in final,  no players were kicked out , but you  still lost the final!!


YUP the LAUFA people always throwing SHADE at TFA. I guess the coach is bitter that he can't sell his 'Winning Mentality"

How did Supercopa go LAUFA..... Just play man....prove it on the field....

You still think you took the "best" coach and players from TFA?


----------



## SoCal23 (Jun 21, 2022)

TFA 2010 brought back a SuperCopa.....


----------



## golazo7 (Jun 21, 2022)

SoCal23 said:


> TFA 2010 brought back a SuperCopa.....








						Surf Cup Scandal: Dallas Texans (PST) Salazar colludes with TFA
					

http://ntx.soccer/post/surf-cup-scandal        During the 2020 Surf Cup, we often see some of the best teams in the nation competing on the pitch. Most of these are teams playing at the top level in their respective local areas, and do so with integrity and respect for all involved.  Here in...




					www.socalsoccer.com
				




Fair and square, I hope … no more of this type of thing


----------



## SoCal23 (Jun 21, 2022)

golazo7 said:


> Surf Cup Scandal: Dallas Texans (PST) Salazar colludes with TFA
> 
> 
> http://ntx.soccer/post/surf-cup-scandal        During the 2020 Surf Cup, we often see some of the best teams in the nation competing on the pitch. Most of these are teams playing at the top level in their respective local areas, and do so with integrity and respect for all involved.  Here in...
> ...


That was a different TFA team....but keep the hating...


----------



## golazo7 (Jun 21, 2022)

SoCal23 said:


> That was a different TFA team....but keep the hating...


Touched a nerve? The kids are awesome; the game fixing adults … eh.


----------



## Dominic (Jun 21, 2022)

Video highlights? final vs LAUFA EA 5/3


----------



## SoCal23 (Jun 22, 2022)

golazo7 said:


> Touched a nerve? The kids are awesome; the game fixing adults … eh.


Nah, why would it strike a nerve...this club has teams from San Diego up thru Coachella Valley....and that was not the team...so no i'm not worried about it...


----------



## socalkdg (Jun 22, 2022)

Side note didn't the best female Club player / High School player from a year ago play for TFA, Alyssa Thompson?


----------



## SoCal23 (Jun 23, 2022)

socalkdg said:


> Side note didn't the best female Club player / High School player from a year ago play for TFA, Alyssa Thompson?


Yes she did...so did Efrain Alvarez, Amier Cuevas, Alex Ochoa....the list goes on and on...


----------



## Futbol2dmaxxx (Jun 27, 2022)

Like damm touched a nerve somehow because y’all went off topic. All I said was why sort to these types of team competing in local
Tournament what’s the point ?  gosh bro I think the las time laufa 11 got that type competition was laufa won  tfa In that one tournament but that was a great game from both teams …. Anyways Fc 23 beat laufa 5/3 …. Great game by those kids clap


----------



## Futbol2dmaxxx (Jun 27, 2022)

SMichell023 said:


> YUP the LAUFA people always throwing SHADE at TFA. I guess the coach is bitter that he can't sell his 'Winning Mentality"
> 
> How did Supercopa go LAUFA..... Just play man....prove it on the field....
> 
> You still think you took the "best" coach and players from TFA?


It went great how about tfa


----------



## Futbol2dmaxxx (Jun 27, 2022)

SoCal23 said:


> TFA 2010 brought back a SuperCopa.....


Yes they did it was a good game


----------



## SMichell023 (Jun 28, 2022)

Futbol2dmaxxx said:


> Like damm touched a nerve somehow because y’all went off topic. All I said was why sort to these types of team competing in local
> Tournament what’s the point ?  gosh bro I think the las time laufa 11 got that type competition was laufa won  tfa In that one tournament but that was a great game from both teams …. Anyways Fc 23 beat laufa 5/3 …. Great game by those kids clap


Laufa got lucky that time...it won't happen again.


----------



## Woodwork (Jun 28, 2022)

SoCal23 said:


> Yes she did...so did Efrain Alvarez, Amier Cuevas, Alex Ochoa....the list goes on and on...


Nice subtle takedown of TFA by mentioning Efrain Alvarez.


----------

